# Visual Studio von C++ auf C# stellen!



## christian.pitt (10. März 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich hab folgendes problem:
Hab visual studio 2010 installiert. Als ich das Progr das erste mal startete, kam ein fesnter indem ich wählen konnte, ob ich C(++) oder C# programmieren wollen würde, (hab also C++ gewählt...) aber da ich nun C++ (fast) vollständig versteh, möcht ich mich auch ein bisschen in C# probieren!

Wie kann ich den Grundzustand wiederherstellen oder Visual Studio auf c# als Standart setzen?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## mattinator (10. März 2011)

Versuch's mal über Systemsteuerung, Programme und Anpassen im Kontextmenü des Eintrags von Visual Studio.


----------



## bingo88 (11. März 2011)

Schau mal hier: Allgemeine Entwicklungseinstellungen

Du kannst aber eigentlich auch die "Allgemeinen Einstellungen" auswählen, ich habe noch nie die sprachspezifischen genutzt. Um in einer anderen Sprache zu programmieren musst du da nämlich keine Sprache auswählen, sondern einfach das richtige Projekt anlegen


----------



## christian.pitt (11. März 2011)

eben nicht 
entweder C(++) ODER C#


----------



## bingo88 (11. März 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> eben nicht
> entweder C(++) ODER C#


 Hmm.. ich arbeite schon seit VS2003 mit den "Allgemeine Entwicklungsumgebung"-Einstellungen und habe noch nie was anderes ausgewählt o0
Diese Einstellung haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die unterstützten Projekttypen, sondern ändern nur z. B. das Layout.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. März 2011)

Muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Wenn du mit C# anstelle von C++ arbeiten willst einfach ein neues Projekt machen und dort C# (Konsolenanwendung oder ähnliches) auswählen.


----------



## christian.pitt (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt mal einen Screenshot angefügt...

Wo soll ich da bitte C# auswählen 
Tschuldigung, wenn ich mich jetzt blöd stell


----------



## bingo88 (14. März 2011)

Du musst unter "other languages" schaun. Ich würde dir aber dazu raten, mit den allg. Einstellungen zu arbeiten. Dazu klickst du auf (engl. VS): Tools->Import and Export Settings -> Reset Settings -> (evtl. speichern) -> General Development Settings. Dann werden dir u.a. auch alle Sprachen direkt angezeigt.


----------



## christian.pitt (14. März 2011)

ok danke 
war ein 'kleines bisschen' irritiert


----------

